# [Programme] Envoyer des photos par email dans Nautilus

## razer

Hello,

Je vous présente mon programme, initialement prévu pour l'ubuntu feisty, mais qui fonctionne aussi sous gentoo :

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=137609

Le seul soucis est que l'outil super pratique, nautilus-action, n'est toujours pas dans portage. Le programme fonctionne sans, mais c'est réellement plus pratique d'avoir l'option directement dans le menu contextuel, sans avoir à fouiller le sous-menu "scripts".

De plus, j'ai encore un petit soucis avec thunderbird v2.0

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suppose que tu connais nautilus-image-converter (qui ne semble pas être non plus dans Portage mais qui est dans Debian/Fedora/...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Ces deux programmes étant assez similaires dans leur esprit (tu ajoutes le lien avec le client mail, ils ajoutent la rotation), peut-être pourrais-tu contacter les auteurs pour fusionner vos codes.

----------

## razer

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je suppose que tu connais nautilus-image-converter (qui ne semble pas être non plus dans Portage mais qui est dans Debian/Fedora/...  ). Ces deux programmes étant assez similaires dans leur esprit (tu ajoutes le lien avec le client mail, ils ajoutent la rotation), peut-être pourrais-tu contacter les auteurs pour fusionner vos codes.

 

Oui, mais :

1. Leur projet est en C : le mien est en perl

2. Ils utilisent imagemagik, ce que je trouve assez bourrin compte tenu du fait que pour simplement redimensionner des images, imlib2 est nettement plus léger et rapide...

De plus nos projets ont quand même une finalité différente

Merci quand même

----------

## Magic Banana

Désolé j'ai fait un peu vite le rapprochement sans prendre en compte ces aspects techniques importants.Au fait... merci beaucoup pour ton travail !

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci beaucoup razer pour ton programme, j'ai installé une ubuntu à mon pater en dual boot pour essayer de le convertir au libre il y a quelques temps (il a 70 ans et Gentoo c'était peut être un peu trop pour lui !) et il n'a jamais été fichu de m'envoyer des photos par mail avec son windows et de comprendre la notion de compression ( genre la photo de 100 mega) et avec ton soft c'est un jeu d'enfant...un grand merci pour ton travail   :Wink: 

Je partage ton regret pour nautilus-actions, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il ne soit pas dans portage car c'est vraiment un outil très pratique pour ajouter des fonctions dans son menu contextuel

----------

